# Questions on changing instrument panel



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I have an 04 GTO, and it has factory red faced gauges in it. I have found an 04 in midnight purple that has the dark purple factory gauges in it. I was wondering if the information that is in my gauge cluster would stay or if I would have to have it reprogrammed or what? I'm wondering I guess if the ecu will keep my mileage settings the same or if I would have to take it to the dealer. 

Thanks guys. Much appreciation.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

First, you cannot change between an auto and manual (don't know if that's an issue). Second, you will trigger a tamper alert.

If you want to mess with this, your best source is 

Welcome to White Auto and Media Services


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't want to buy their products. I want this gauge cluster I found. It is a 6spd just like mine. Just different gauge looks. And what is a tamper alert?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris White and a select few others can do it... I don't know about the tamper alert, but I do know the miles won't match what you have.


----------

